# My new design: LiYing 3x3x3 cube



## feifucong (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi, I'm the designer of Moyu HuanYing cube and here comes my second design: LiYing 3x3x3 cube. (Actually it's the third version)

Someone may remember that I once said that the pro version of HuanYing was on the way. I named it 'MeiYing'. But.................something wrong with the mould, it can't be published. So, this version 'LiYing' was designed.

Many cubers claim that Huanying is noisy and not so smooth. I attribute this to the less of bearing surface of HuanYing's corner. Therefore, The mechanism of LiYing is just like HuanYing, but it corners have more Area of bearing and LiYing overcome the shortcoms of HuanYing.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice! I like the HuanYing a lot but do not use it in the presence of other people (because of the loud noise). I am really pleased to see that you addressed these problems. I would have loved also a slight bigger size. But I quess it is still ok  When can we expect them to buy from the stores?


----------



## crazcube (Feb 12, 2014)

wow !! great design 
can't belive you designed all that buy yourself !!!
when can we expect them in the market ???


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 12, 2014)

crazcube said:


> wow !! great design
> can't belive you designed all that buy yourself !!!
> when can we expect them in the market ???




Probably when it is published....


I first thought this was a Sulong picture post, but looking at it a couple of times I realized it wasn't. HYPE!


----------



## crazcube (Feb 12, 2014)

and one more ....

THE STICKERS LOOK GREAT !!!!!!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking forward to this cube but I have gotten to the point where I don't even have a main because so many cube are so good.



crazcube said:


> and one more ....
> 
> THE STICKERS LOOK GREAT !!!!!!



The stickers are the same as all Moyu and QJ 3x3s as of late.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 12, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Looking forward to this cube but I have gotten to the point where I don't even have a main because so many cube are so good.
> 
> 
> 
> The stickers are the same as all Moyu and QJ 3x3s as of late.



You mean YJ, right?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 12, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> You mean YJ, right?



Cough. Yes. Oooops.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow, interesting. Would love some comparison pictures next to the HuanYing. Corner bases look a lot like Sulong and edges look similar to Chilong, did you have a hand in designing those as well?


----------



## Soren333 (Feb 13, 2014)

Definitely an interesting mechanism.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 13, 2014)

Corner design is pretty neat looking.


----------



## SpeedCuber123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> Definitely an interesting mechanism.



Yes definitely. However, I always thought that the dips in the corner bases may cause lockups because of the edge piece torpedoes catching in it. The Dayan and Fangshi are not like that, but it's interesting to see the YJ/Moyu company are making much more improvements. Just try experimenting with the dips and without the dips on the corner bases and see if that's the reason for minor lockups.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks Great! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## natezach728 (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow! I'm really excited to try this cube. I hope that maybe it surpasses the Weilong/ other top speed cubes!


----------



## Logical101 (Feb 13, 2014)

looks a lot like a Sulong and chilong


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 13, 2014)

Pretty interesting. Probably getting one.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks like a ChiLong with more hollow corners.


----------



## rj (Feb 13, 2014)

This looks nice.


----------



## stensgaard (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone know if this is 57 or 55,5 (as stated on lightake)?
update: Calvin says 57


----------



## UB (Feb 24, 2014)

It is out
I will order now


----------



## michaeldoto (Feb 25, 2014)

I cant wait to try this cube, the corners have such an interesting design!!!!!


----------



## UB (Feb 25, 2014)

Lightake has it on promotion, if anybody wants to buy.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 26, 2014)

Most likely will purchase this within the next week.


----------



## Winball (Feb 26, 2014)

Has anyone tried this yet? I can not find any reviews on this cube


----------



## EMI (Feb 26, 2014)

Winball said:


> Has anyone tried this yet? I can not find any reviews on this cube



Well guess why.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Feb 26, 2014)

This sounds brilliant. The only thing I didn't like about the HuanYing was the corner caps popping off. So if improvements have been made I will be pleased.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 27, 2014)

Winball said:


> Has anyone tried this yet? I can not find any reviews on this cube



I will be making a review as soon as I get it!


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow...that's awesome that you designed that...I love the huanying!


----------



## stensgaard (Mar 1, 2014)

preordered one on hknowstore, and ordered 2 on lightake, lets see who delivers first


----------



## manqiuw (Mar 1, 2014)

stensgaard said:


> preordered one on hknowstore, and ordered 2 on lightake, lets see who delivers first



lightake has a weird price, buy one for 11 dollars, buy two for only 13 dollars


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 1, 2014)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> This sounds brilliant. The only thing I didn't like about the HuanYing was the corner caps popping off. So if improvements have been made I will be pleased.



so true if it wasn't for that ( and the loud sound) it would be my main


----------



## SlapShot (Mar 1, 2014)

Wallbuys has it for $7.58, and that is if you use the code "thecubedudewallbuys"


----------



## UB (Mar 2, 2014)

Ordered mine  Lightake had it on promotion
Lets hope that it is better than the Weilong as I dont think that highly of Weilong


----------



## Jumbofile (Mar 3, 2014)

Ordered mine in primary, cant wait!


----------



## stensgaard (Mar 6, 2014)

finnaly got all mine .. and it's not a bad cube at all! 

positive:
Super fast and very stable!

negative:
Noisy and a bit bumpy!

verdict:
Nice cube but not a WeiLong! 

update: the more I use it the better it gets .. so I guess I would advise new users to break it in a LOT before lubing it .. since that will make it better, way faster 

also thinking about filling in the corners with glue or something, to see if I can get rid of the noise!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 6, 2014)

I have had mine for two days now. Did about 300 solves. Not sure what to think. It is indeed fast and stable. More stable than the HuangYing. But it feels less smooth. Maybe it need more breaking in. The times I get with this cube are incredible. I have several almost Ao12 PB's


----------



## Jumbofile (Mar 7, 2014)

Finally got my cube. It has a crisp feeling and is very fast but controllable. It felt slow when dry but got better when I lubed it with Lubicle Regular. The stickers on the cube are bright and very high quality and the shades are very nice. I believe i will make this my new main and i already got a PB with it.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Mar 7, 2014)

Out of the box this cube felt dry and a bit slow. I finally managed to set some time aside to lube and tension it a few days ago and all I can say is that I'm very impressed with this cube. Lubed it's smooth (slightly bumpy) and very stable unlike the HuanYing. It does not pop or lock-up and corner twists are rare-I've only had one and it came as the result of a very unusual turn. Overall this cube is fast but not as fast as a WeiLong or Zhanchi. That being said, the times I get on this cube are excellent. I've already managed to beat my PB average with it and it's currently tied with my Zhanchi for being my main.


----------



## UB (Mar 7, 2014)

Ordered mine from Lightake. Hands crossed it will replace my ChiLong 
Question ?? : Is it faster than Weilong ? Weilong is a bit fast for me.


----------

